# Who has the biggest Piranha



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Honestly what do many piranha owners strive for? The Biggest frickin piranha ever!!








I realize this might be hard to verify but I was wondering who thinks they have the biggest piranha on p-fury??

If you think your guys the biggest (mine sure as hell isn't) post a picture of him relative to a household object and try to include some details.









I'm not sure if I should have put this in the contest forum but who cares??

Apperently the biggest piranha ever recorded was 32".... I just read that!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

32 inches..holy lord!! I think the biggest would be a rhom around 17 inches.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> Apperently the biggest piranha ever recorded was 32".... I just read that!
> [snapback]887512[/snapback]​


Wow..that is big. Altough I find it hard to believe


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

icedizzle said:


> Honestly what do many piranha owners strive for? The Biggest frickin piranha ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that info from?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Terns

http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/ternetzi.shtml



> Whole body appears pale in colour and based on reports from its captors, these fish will become all yellow when mature at a yet to be verified length of over 3 feet making it the largest piranhas known sofar if true.


hmmm, i always thought Rhoms were biggest...some say piraya are the biggest...i dunno.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I think rhoms and piraya are about equal in the wild. Aren't piraya always prone to disease more than others in an aquarium? If you think about a rhom, they are always solitary and less prone to disease and parasites. Piraya tend to be put with other pygos and I recall a thread where someone thought that Piraya were more prone to dying off when mixed with other pygos that weren't piraya. Is there any truth to that? I'm talking about the home aquarium and not the wild. The wild is a different story. So in the home aquarium I would vote rhom.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

If you're asking WHO has the biggest Piranha????...This should give you an idea of how big they can get when taken care of









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=70525


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

:rasp:

check this out!!!!!!


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

If I remember correctly, Manuelli's grow to be the largest of all species in the wild (some exceeding 33cm SL (http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/manueli.html)).

"While discussing this species with Dr. Fink, he remarked to me that he keeps a large S. manueli (over 2 feet long) in a large chest at his laboratory." (http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/manueli.html)

That info from Frank's site is the largest factual record I've ever come across.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Filo Posted Today, 07:49 AM
> Terns
> 
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/ternetzi.shtml
> ...


I didn't have to go to the link to know who authored it. I'm afraid the article is based on exaggeration and lots of "hope". The only recorded example of a pirana over 3 feet was megapiranha, a fossilized fish found a couple years ago or so in the patagonia, an arid region now. No living pirana that size today, unless you still think pacus are vegetarian piranas. The article is old and the author is now current and up to date based on recent writings and postings. Still its fascinating when reading such articles because it takes us to where piranas were then. Sad on the other hand because the vast majority on non-hobbyist still view piranas that way.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

This guy looks pretty big... I found him on google.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> icedizzle Posted Today, 12:26 PM
> 
> This guy looks pretty big... I found him on google.


It should be, its a pacu.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I know that mannys can get up to 24" but I've never actually seen one that big


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > icedizzle Posted Today, 12:26 PM
> >
> > This guy looks pretty big... I found him on google.
> 
> ...


Hahaha... Thats finny, I kinda thought he wasn't because of the mouth... But anyway!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats a Pacu plan as day I had one that looked identical but I gave him the boot in the back yard for he got ugly fast.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > icedizzle Posted Today, 12:26 PM
> ...


The mouth is one of the signs you can tell it is a pacu.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

jan said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> > hastatus said:
> ...


Thats what I meant sorry... I kinda thought he wasn't *a piranha* because of the mouth


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

Ya dont piranhas' bottom jaws protrude whereas pacu's bottom jaws intrude?


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

icedizzle said:


> Honestly what do many piranha owners strive for? The Biggest frickin piranha ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW i cant believe there was a 32 inch piranha what kind was it?
Hopefully mine will be that big in like 20 years lol


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

uh usually, on my research, pacus r the biggest. if im not wrong.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> LFSuperfly144 Posted Today, 07:05 PM
> QUOTE(icedizzle @ Feb 11 2005, 04:22 AM)
> Honestly what do many piranha owners strive for? The Biggest frickin piranha ever!!
> 
> ...


There was no 32 in. pirana. Art Topilow in TFH is holding an S. rhombeus that is reportedly that size. But it is mounted on a restaurant wall and appears to be made of wood.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

my red 8 years old 13.5 "


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

If that red is actually 13.5 inches, then you have the biggest captive red that I have heard of. Congrats on keeping that one alive, it's a shame you don't have a giant rhom you have had for that long....kev


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> uh usually, on my research, pacus r the biggest. if im not wrong.
> [snapback]888581[/snapback]​


pacus arent piranhas :rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Filo Posted Today, 07:49 AM
> > Terns
> >
> > http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/ternetzi.shtml
> ...

















you are tha man. I learn something new nearly every time i read a post from you!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

^agreed


----------

